# Conductor Michael Tilson Thomas is resigning due ill health



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

https://michaeltilsonthomas.com/2022/03/02/an-update-from-mtt/
From his website.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Very sad. Many of us have dealt with cancer, though not necessarily of a type as horrible as his seems. I wish him my best.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Very sad news. I do hope his condition can be managed for a long time to come. He has been present in my collection for over 30 years - a very treasured presence.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Never good news when cancer is involved, having just lost a close family member last week this news is more poignant than normal for me and my family. 
I can only express my hope and sincere wish that MTT can manage this horrible disease as best he can allowing his life to be as enjoyable as possible.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Rogerx said:


> https://michaeltilsonthomas.com/2022/03/02/an-update-from-mtt/
> From his website.


So sad, I wish him the best, God-speed.


----------



## 89Koechel (Nov 25, 2017)

*reply*

Mike TT ... and his recordings of Charles Ruggles, Ives, a wonderful Tchaikovsky "Winter Dreams" (from his earliest days), etc. What a great SUCCESSOR to the late, Pierre Monteux ... in leading the San Francisco Symphony, and a fine man, no doubt. Also, as "eljr" mentioned, there is NO cowardice in such a decision, of his.


----------



## Monsalvat (11 mo ago)

This is very sad news indeed. I wish the best for him.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

His condition is similar to what my mother had last year. I'm glad they were able to operate on his tumour and give him more time with all his faculties intact. It's a horrific disease and I hope a high-profile case like this will spread awareness of this particularly cruel form of cancer.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Wow! I just saw this. Very sad news. Glioblastoma is what took the life of drummer, Neil Peart. Wishing MTT a full recovery.


----------

